# Orchid ID ???



## eOrchids (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey all,

I have a question. Is this an orchid? If so, wat is it? Thanks!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like an orchid to me. Has a lip. No idea what it is, but I'm going to guess a Dendrobium- generally from the flowers and cane. 

-Ernie


----------



## Hien (Apr 5, 2009)

I wonder if it could be 
den. anosmum or
den. primulinum


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 5, 2009)

It's an up-side-down dendrobium! looks like perradii (sp?)


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 5, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> It's an up-side-down dendrobium! looks like perradii (sp?)



Would have never guess that!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks SlipperKing!

Den. cucullatum = Den. pierardii


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 6, 2009)

I have seen it many times on ebay but I always confuse the species!!! But I knew about the Dendrobium genus...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2009)

What color is it really? Blue?


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 8, 2009)

I couldn't say cause I found the picture online.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 8, 2009)

here you go Eric.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11331


----------

